# Oil weight 5w30 or 10w30?



## jesuslike (Aug 6, 2005)

I am going to change my oil and would like to know if I should use 5w30 or 10w30.

The manual states 5w30 but my father tells me that you should never use 5w30, rather I should use 10w30.

I have a 2001 Altima GXE w/ 48,000 miles. Automatic. Live in SE Wisconsin (Cold winters, mild summers).

Any opinions?

Thank you.


----------



## Fitty (Nov 6, 2005)

Oil preferences and opinions are as different and personal as the people that offer them. Having said that, here's mine. I think you can benefit from using a 5W-30 oil, especially during your winters. But I would only use a synthetic in a 5W-30, and I would have no worries whatsoever. If you use a non-synth, I would use 10W-30. Of course I would only use synthetic anyway, and probably a 10W-30 in the summer. Just my opinion, FWIW.


----------



## jesuslike (Aug 6, 2005)

What about the oil filter? 
Are there some that are better than others. I have used fram extraguard on other vehicles, but have heard that they are some of the worst of the after market filters.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Use 5W-30, especially this time of year. It used to be that 10W-30 was significantly more shear stable than 5W-30. 

However, among conventional oils, both will begin to shear down to a 20 weight at temp in as little as 1,500 miles.

_"I have used Fram Extraguard on other vehicles, but have heard that they are some of the worst of the after market filters."_

You heard correctly. Use OEM or Wix (NAPA Gold).


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i've used regular fram on my car for years w/ no side effects.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_"I've used regular Fram on my car for years w/ no side effects."_

Perfectly believable. Many engines will put up with a fair amount of neglect ... and that includes the dry starts you often get with Fram's leaky anti-drain-back valve ... as well as the way they stay open (in bypass mode) longer and fail to filter at all while this is the case. :balls: 

If you change your oil frequently, it might not matter what filter you choose. It _might_. :crazy: 

But with so many other filters available, some for even less money, I'd choose any filter over Fram.


----------

